# Cutting Blanks



## heineda (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello,

I've bneen using a table saw to cut my blanks with, and I have realized recently that it does not do a good job of making accurate, square cuts(cheapo Sears crap). I'm thinking about a chop saw, but wanted to see what you use to cut your blanks.

Thanks for your help, and great input.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 21, 2008)

Some swear by the tablesaw for blank cutting with proper sleds. I think using a 'chop' (think about that word for a moment) saw for blanks is asking to lose some fingers. I use a bandsaw. Fast, efficient and as safe a tool as there is.


----------



## Wolfdancer (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree with Frank I use a bandsaw and make cuts down to 1/16" with accuracy. And also with 49 years of working with wood have never lost a finger to a bandsaw yet. Knock on wood


----------



## devowoodworking (Mar 21, 2008)

I personally use a 'Chop saw' but really you should use a bandsaw, far safer as has been said, I don't like the speed of the chop saw either but just so used to it(old habits die hard)


----------



## rherrell (Mar 21, 2008)

Bandsaw.


----------



## terrymiller (Mar 21, 2008)

I use a table saw to cut the wood to strips about 1 inch then cut to length with the chop or miter saw.  I assume you are talking about cutting to length and not the whole process.


----------



## eskimo (Mar 21, 2008)

I've used all three (Table, Chop and Band saws)  Now I only use a bandsaw, much better finish cut and a lot less waste.


----------



## fernhills (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi, i use bandsaw for one reason and that is i never get it with a nice straight edge,its usually a little warped or cupped. Thats where a bandsaw is a lot safer. TS wants flat straight stuff.  Carl


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 21, 2008)

Bandsaw


----------



## leehljp (Mar 21, 2008)

Since I have a band saw and a table saw, as well as a home made table saw made especially for blanks, I use all three. I use a BS and large TS to cut down large pieces but I use a home made TS for very accurate cutting and near perfect square. As an alternative, you could buy a Micro Lux linked below for $350.
http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=80463


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 21, 2008)

Grizzly G0555 bandsaw for me.  Table saws scare the bejesus out of me. [:0]


----------



## monkeynutz (Mar 21, 2008)

Bandsaw is tailor-made for this job..


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 21, 2008)

Table saw with a sled,fingers a least 6inches from blade.Also table saw with an other sled for shapeing PR blanks...


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 21, 2008)

Daniel  I believe your ultimate objective is a pen that is perfectly round , not a blank that is perfectly square . Perfectly square is only an issue if you insist on drilling the mathematical dead center of the blank , and chances are that location won`t give you the best looking pen . Wood that is cupped or twisted reflects stresses that the tree grew up with , and as a general rule , the greater the stress the more character the wood and the pen made from it will have . A band saw is definitely the safest tool cutting irregular stock .   Wayne


----------



## stevebuk (Mar 21, 2008)

if your budget allows you to buy a bandsaw, then i recommend it highly, i love using mine and i never fear it, it is relatively quite and straight forward cutting, totally unlike my chop saw.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Grizzly G0555 bandsaw for me.  Table saws scare the bejesus out of me. [:0]



Funny but a dentist scares the bejesus out of me!

Mike


----------



## donwae (Mar 21, 2008)

Bandsaw for me.  Final squaring and exact length on disc sander.


----------



## JayDevin (Mar 21, 2008)

bandsaw.....table saws scare the wits out of me!!!


----------



## Buzz (Mar 21, 2008)

Bandsaw - with a sled.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Mar 21, 2008)

Bandsaw.  Before I got my bandsaw I used a chop saw.  But it always make me nervous using that thing with small pieces of wood.  A bandsaw is much safer IMO.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Buzz_
> 
> Bandsaw - with a sled.



To join the thread;  I agree if I am cutting logs or rough cut lumber  down for pens blanks I would use a bandsaw.  There is a reason why saw mills use a **rather** large band saw.
1.  Use a sled.
2.  Look for a clamping jig/sled.  Something like is used for sawmills, but smaller.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 21, 2008)

I also have all three and have tried cutting blanks on all of them.  The chop saw with throw blanks once in a while. Not a good choice if you want your fingers.  The table saw is ok, but like the chop saw, you lose a lot of wood to the blade kerf.  The bandsaw is nice because you get more blanks for your time (less waste), and safer and easier as long as you are set up properly.  Since your turning them, as others have said, your edges dont have to be perfectly straight because you will cut them away anyhow.  The big thing is what works for you!


----------



## darrenjttu (Mar 22, 2008)

I use the chop saw. Love it! The only drawback it the distance you can cut it very limited.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 22, 2008)

I use a compound miter saw with a homemade zero clearance board attached.  I use it for blanks and for segmenting.  As long as I use scrap wood to hold the board, my fingers are not even close to the blade.  I also make to turn the blade off before lifting it back up to avoid little pieces flying across the shop.  I've gotten as thin as a 1/16" safely.
 On the other hand, the reason I do this is because I don't have a bandsaw.  I wish I did but at the current time my funds are very limited.  I've been watching Craig's List hoping to score one cheaply.  Once I get a band saw I will probably use that instead.
 As for a table saw, I'm scared to death of it.[B)]  Even though I've used it quite a bit with all the safety gear, I've seen it make wood disappear at subsonic speeds.[:0]


----------



## leehljp (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1080Wayne_
> 
> Daniel  I believe your ultimate objective is a pen that is perfectly round , not a blank that is perfectly square . Perfectly square is only an issue if you insist on drilling the mathematical dead center of the blank , and chances are that location won`t give you the best looking pen. . .   Wayne



Wayne,

Unless the pen is perfectly square in starting (with a few exceptions), you won't get a good segmented pen. Segmented pens that are a smidgen off center show the mistakes quickly. 

As to the second part of the second sentence, it is "chancy" any which way you drill it. Centering a natural blank does not decrease the chances any more that not centering it.

A few segments that started as fairly perfect squares:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31073 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31469 


But probably not all segmented ones started that way, just most.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree for cutting stock from large or irregular pieces, the bandsaw is smart. For segmented work where square and smooth is needed, I then go to the table saw with a homemade sled that allows me to shave the sides and get perfectly square (within .002 anyway). I use the miter saw for cutting to length. The trick with the miter saw is NEVER lift the blade until it stops spinning, otherwise it will throw the piece. If you dont lift while spinning, it will never give you a problem.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 23, 2008)

I got one of these recently, which allows me to feel much more comfortable when ripping blanks on the table saw, though with a smooth surfaced blank, I have have taken to applying a small piece of double stick tape to the upper surface of the blank, as small slick pieces can still get away without it under the right circumstances. It does effectively keep you fingers away from the blade.

http://www.rockler.com/findit.cfm?page=10477

I also use a band saw for cutting up burls and such, as it wastes less wood, and is generally safer, but when I want a really smooth cut, I'll use the table saw with a zero clearance insert. I use the table saw with a dead nuts accurate miter gage for trimming ends, then true to the hole with pen mill or sander. One must always be fully present when working with a table saw.

Dan


----------



## Rmartin (Mar 23, 2008)

You can cut your finger off with a bandsaw quite easily. I saw it happen way back in high school.

I use a compound miter saw with a zero fence. I have several for the different angles and bevels.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 24, 2008)

I just bought this saw after reading and talking to others about it.  I havent used it yet but hope it will be good for segmenting and small cutting.  http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42307


----------

